# "who sit up in the bowl or at the rim"



## Gyurka

Üdv!

Újabb kérdésem a kosárlabdacsarnokra vonatkozik. Az edző arról beszél, mennyire hálás a szurkolóknak - és nem csak a drága helyet bérlőknek, de a hátul ülőknek is. Talán ezt jelenti, de nem vagyok benne biztos. Nem tudom, mit jelent az "in the rim or at the bowl"

"Thanks to the Laker fans. In my last game, I wanted to walk off the court and shake your hands and applaud you for your support. ... I especially want to thank those people who sit up in the bowl or at the rim."

Én így fordítottam anno, de most már jétségeim vannak:

"Köszönet illeti a Lakers szurkolókat. Az utolsó meccsemen szerettem volna végigmenni a tribünön, egyenként kezet rázni veletek, és megtapsolni benneteket a bíztatásotokért. ... különösen azoknak az embereknek tartozom hálával, akik kiültek a pálya mellé vagy fönt foglaltak helyet, a lelátókban. "

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Zsuzsu

Szia és üdv a fórumon!

Nem teljesen világos, hogy melyik kérdéses szóhoz (rim, bowl) melyik prepozíció tartozik (egyszer "in the rim"  és "at the bowl", egyszer "at the rim" és "in the bowl"), de ha jól sejtem, akkor az "at" a "rim"-hez tartozik, az "in" pedig a "bowl"-hoz. A "rim" gyűrűt jelent a kosárban, úgyhogy én valahogy úgy fordítanám, hogy "a palánknál" (a gyűrűnél/kosárnál számomra kevésbé hangzana jól). 
A "bowl"-ban nem vagyok biztos, esetleg a tribünön. (Még valami: nekem valahogy az -on/en/ön ragok jobban illenek a lelátó és a tribün szavakhoz. A lelátókban kicsit furcsán hangzik.)
Én mindenesetre megkérdezném az English only fórumon is, hogy ebben a szövegkörnyezetben mit értenek "rim" és "bowl" alatt.


----------



## Gyurka

Köszi!

"In the bowl" és "at the rim", elírtam tényleg.
De a magyarázatod alapján leesett, az "at the rim" a palánk mögötti, az "in the bowl" pedig talán a föntebbi, olcsóbb, rosszabb látási viszonyokat adó helyeket jelentheti.
A lelátóval kapcsolatban is igazad van. Köszi!
A biztonság kedvéért az English onlyban is rákérdezek majd.


----------

